# Do You Have Mastersheild Gutter Protection (looking for opinions)?



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

If you have these on your house do you like them? Do they meet your expectations and do what they claim to do?


----------



## turnerwr (Jun 12, 2008)

*MasterSheild Gutter Guards*

I have them and would not recommend them to any. Ours are clogged now and they have refused to come check on them unless I first apy them $55.00. We were told when we purchased them if they ever clogged they would come back and clean them for free. MasterSheild is worthless.


----------



## ChrisCM (Jun 11, 2008)

This looks interesting, can't find a dealer near me though.
Part of the new style micro-mesh guards.

http://www.askthebuilder.com/692_Gutter_Guard.shtml

http://www.gutterglove.com


----------



## turnerwr (Jun 12, 2008)

*MasterSheild Guttler*

I have the micro screen type and still they are clogged. I love that on MasterSheild Web page they say they 100% guraantee money back if they clog, the company here in the Cincinnati area won't even clean them out.
http://www.mastershieldgutterprotection.com/guarantee.html
The lady whho answers the phone won't even allow you to talk to a owner or supervisor. 
http://www.mastershieldgutterprotection.com/


----------



## ChrisCM (Jun 11, 2008)

I did read that the micro-mesh style (at least gglove) states that it is not maint-free, nothing is imho.
Still requires a brush off of debris build-up, but that's better then having to go into the gutter bug gut trench.

turner, which one do you have? clogged: how so, inside the gutter, or on top of it?

Humbly,
Chris


----------



## peacheslafluff (Mar 15, 2009)

*Mastershield Gutter Protection*

We were very interested in having them install gutter shields for us, but after numerous attempts to reach a rep and trying to find another and finally getting an email from another rep informing us that the rep had been busy & would contact us in a day or 2. It's now beginning the 3rd week and no way will we attempt to use Mastershield's system. 

If we can't contact to give them our business, then how the heck are we going to get a response if we need warranty work???????

Going to Lowes and using their system which looks comp to mastershield and a heck of a lot cheaper.


----------



## hoosierbooster (Mar 30, 2009)

*Mastershield has two different products*

OK, here is the skinny on Mastershield. I had a rep to my house and he explained that there are two different Mastershield products. Apparently, all of the BBB complaints stem from the original version sold in Ohio. He said you can recognize the newer one by the overlap at the seams. If it is the kind that just has straight edges with no overlap it is the original version that everyone complained about. The newer version has an overlap at the seams and works better. He said the newer product was installed on Tim Carter's house in Ohio by an out of state dealer, not the guy selling the original version in Ohio. Make sure your Mastershield has the overlap, if not, you are getting the one that was the source of all the BBB complaints. 
If you are confused by Mastershield and their different products in different places, Gutter Helmet has a micro screen product now that looks the same. :thumbup:


----------



## peacheslafluff (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks so much for your input. We still have not heard back from anybody associated with Mastershield. We have tried and tried to get a price quote but no one has even called us back. Even after telling us someone would call in a day or two. We have given up.

Found a nice product at Lowe's that goes under the last tile on the roof and snaps on at a angle to the gutter and a whole lot cheaper too.


----------



## bentaevjoseph (Aug 31, 2012)

Searching for dealers who are manufactured and install Gutter Guards near my location.Because right now i am planning to install Master shield Gutter Guards on both side of the house.


----------



## notmrjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

hoosierbooster said:


> ... I had a rep to my house and he explained that ...complaints stem from the original version ... The newer version... works better.


If you can't trust a sales rep who can you trust?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

notmrjohn said:


> If you can't trust a sales rep who can you trust?


 :laughing:

lots of new posters in this thread.


----------

